

The Musical, Magical Number Theorist - ph0rque
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-the-musical-magical-number-theorist/

======
unclesaamm
'Carolyn Chen, a Princeton undergraduate who took Bhargava’s freshman seminar
on mathematics and magic, called the course “super chill.” '

Classic Carolyn

